# Tortilla flat 1/32 routed track



## tortilla flat (Jan 25, 2010)

Great forum, new to the forum lot's of info here thought I would post some pic's of wood track. It's a 3 lane 83' routed 1/32 track, elevation change of 16" foot print 9'x20' trackmate timing.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Looks good.Keep at it!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice clean build. Looks like a reeeel smoothie too. Nice!! :thumbsup: nd


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Great landscaping. Watch out for falling rocks on that quarry pond straightaway!


----------



## tortilla flat (Jan 25, 2010)

A














few more


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

beautiful track!thanks again and welcome to ht!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

t flat,

That there is some real nice landscape and track! Awesum and love the #1 & #2 917s.....Go Porsche!

Bob...zoom, zoom...zilla


----------



## tortilla flat (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank's for all the looks, the track has been up and running for about a year. Still tweaking the landscaping the racing is great. I run ureathanes and rubber tires traction is awsume lap times are in the 8s fast lap is 7.765 nsr angle winder. Just pick up a new camera cannon d50 so hopfully my pic's will improve. Thank's again Tim


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

You just have to love the detail in 1/32, Sweet track!!


----------

